# Rude



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

"Give it to me!"

She shouted.

"I'm so fucking wet! Give it to me now!!"

She could scream all she wanted,

I was keeping the umbrella!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I weathered that one :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I thought it might have been the towel


----------

